#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  The animals in your town

## dirtydog

No this aint about the _animals_ down Soi Yodsak but real live ones that you might put on the BBQ.

Now with Jomtien being a tourist town I assumed we had cleared out all the animals, ok we have the elephant camps all over the place, most of the Soi dogs over the years have been killed by the increase of traffic in Jomtien, the traffic is a bit of a pain but it sorted out the Soi dog problem so it does have its benifits, the ants in my area suffer a no tolerance policy, yep I go round poisioning the buggers as i don't want them in my place, the poison also kills the cockroaches and other beetles.

We have a couple of big silver lizards in our back garden, well if you can call a 2 meter by 4 meter area a garden, those I dont mind living there, a few years ago the back of my place used to be jungle so we did have a bit of a problem with snakes, but the Thais are quite expert at clubbing these to death, now the back area is a farang housing estate full of what can only be called over priced low end housing.

So this afternoon I nipped down Soi Thepprasit, well actually one of the Sois off of Theprasit and found a pig farm, now the land here is probably about 6 million baht per rai, ie you wouldn't pay that sort of money to start a pig farm, you also wouldn't pay that sort of money for the land next to it as you probably wouldn't want to live next door to a pig farm, it's quite disturbing that you could spend that sort of money on some prime land in a major tourist town then some git opens a pig farm next door to you.





Going a bit further down the Soi is land that has been made ready for developing, but they still got bloody buffalos on it.



So what animals have you got in your town?

----------


## sabang

There are lots of things to eat in Pattaya.

----------


## dirtydog

I don't think they would let you eat one of these  :Smile:  and you wouldn't want a whole one.

This Elephant camp is at the end of Jomtien at the corner of Sukhumvit, mainly they get Korean tour groups going there, I assume they sell monkey brains and snake blood thats why the Koreans must be going there, can't see any other reason why coaches full of them turn up everyday, pretty dreary area surrounded by shanty type shacks, but if you want to see elephants well they got them, suprisingly none of the tour group were carrying towels, I wonder how they know which tour group they are with.





*Guests you do need to be a member to view videos on this board.*

----------


## dirtydog

For the French Jomtien has ponies so they will never starve.



This place is again at the end of Jomtien Beach next to the elephant camp, tourists get taken up and down the road for a small fee, can't really see the point in it really. 



In the left GIF you can see that they have blind folded one of the ponies, I assume he must be a real bad tempered one, the right GIF is taken at the camp where the horse's stay at night, (note they got chickens there so bird flu is likely to mutate here, probably,) this is actually right next to the beach so they have a long walk to work everyday.

----------


## dirtydog

This bird and his mate come to visit me everyday, yep they have even started coming into this room to see if there is any food they can nick, I used to have another couple of these that visited me everyday for food, in the evenings I used to put some bird food out on the balconey for them, trouble is on the days I forgot the noisy gits would be there at 5.30am making horrendous noises, they had a baby bird and their lives fell apart, the baby bird used to come with them to here, when the baby bird was as big as them they kept attacking it, it was soon after that that I never saw them again, can only assume the baby bird killed them and fled the scene so to speak.

----------


## Aquaman

found these here after a hail storm.

----------


## dirtydog

Now they are nice  :Smile:  we don't have anything as exotic as owls in Jomtien, puts a bit of a dampner on my next post though which is about the 5 sparrows that live downstairs on the mains electric cables  :Sad:

----------


## Spin

> it's quite disturbing that you could spend that sort of money on some prime land in a major tourist town then some git opens a pig farm next door to you.


Its quite disturbing that the authorities _allows_ a pig farm to exist in the middle of a tourist town. One of the resons this place is viewed as backward in many cases

----------


## Aquaman

those are the wild pigs. moo paa.

----------


## dirtydog

I thought the pigs looked a bit odd for normal pigs, just assumed the owner had painted stripes on them so he knew they were his ones.

Proof that there really aint a lot in a pig that is edible by a normal human being.

----------


## dirtydog

The sparrows have a nest in the electric cables outside my place, 2 adults and 3 5month old baby ones, the parents visit me several times perday, not sure why as there is never any food for them, if I was a typical American I would have to assume they were genetically modified sparrows designed by the government to spy on people, obviously being English I realise that they come in in the hope of finding food, much prefer the American version though  :Smile:

----------


## Aquaman

you let those things in your house?

filthy!

----------


## dirtydog

You aint gonna like the rats downstairs post then  :Sad: 

Anyway this floor is so high it doesn't need insect screens so how can I keep the buggers out?

----------


## slimboyfat

we have a lot of stray cats which get fed by well meaning people - which means the cats are too lazy and full to catch the rats.

we also have birds like the ones DD posted - cheeky buggers that will fly in through the window and nick any food that is around.

there are crows in the trees too - but every couple of months some bloke from the government comes around and shoots them. serious

----------


## The_Dude

They all look so very tastey!

----------


## dirtydog

This is Mr Sparrows house, as you can guess he has no fear of electric cables, suppose he knows my girlfriend chops down the big tree regulary so he aint gonna chance building there.

----------


## Aquaman

here a few shots.  the gekko is about the size of my forearm.





sorry bout those, wont dare opening the screen.  it would all those bugs in.

here are the owls eating dinner.

----------


## dirtydog

Shouldn't you chew up the food for them?

----------


## Aquaman

they need to learn how to use their claws.

----------


## LesBonsTemps

> This is Mr Sparrows house, as you can guess he has no fear of electric cables, suppose he knows my girlfriend chops down the big tree regulary so he aint gonna chance building there.


I had problems with my garage door opener last year...turned out that a wren had built her nest inside the light fixture/motor casing.

----------


## dirtydog

Mr Sparrows mortal enemy lives behind us, yes the cat family, got to admit this is the first time I have seen live cats round here, thought the dogs had got them all, anyway last night I saw this tiny little black cat carrying what I thought was a toy in its mouth, carried it across the road and then crawled under this 3inch high gate, yep thats how small it was, anyway turns out she was carrying one of her kittens over to what must be their new house, you can see the big daddy ginger toms paws in the background, not sure where the mother cat went to.

----------


## Dougal

> Proof that there really aint a lot in a pig that is edible by a normal human being.


My grandfather kept pigs during and after the war. He said the only bit of a pig you couldn't use was the squeak.

----------


## dirtydog

^ Him and stroller must have been brought up together  :Smile: 

Well I got to admit Jomtien hasn't really got a lot of wildlife, the rains have brought out the frogs and toads, they don't seem to be able to get the hang of crossing roads safely though.

----------


## dirtydog

Well I finaly got the rat, as you can see he is a fine specimen with lovely healthy fur due to his vitamin enriched diet of dry dog food, obviously he is quite dead now so probably not as healthy as he wished to be.

----------


## Dougal

After the rains I'm seeing loads of frogs and lizards - this one is some sort of Skink.

----------


## dirtydog

^I have 2 of them living at the back of my place, trouble is they only get the sun in the morning and I am generally not up in the morning so I aint got no pics of them.

Well it seems the 2 birds are now 3 or 4, one is defineately a baby, he spent an hour in this room this afternoon because it was raining, got to admit I don't think he is going to last too long out in the wilds of Jomtien if he is scared of a bit of rain, bit of a wimp this one, the other I am not sure if it is a baby or just the father bird being lazy and pretending to be a baby, not seen 4 of them at the same time.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

DD, I think the black birds with yellow beaks are a type of myna. Noisy little flits, but a range of sounds and always come in pairs. Alway had the same two at my place (one had a crook leg) and I gave them bread crumbs. Thought they were pretty useless until I saw them eating a cockroach. Maybe they tried to kick the baby out of the nest once it was old enough. I think they mate for life, so baby must find his own partner. Probably left you when the food source dried up.

----------


## Sir Burr

Yeah, they're Common Mynah. One of the most common birds in SE Asia. One of my favourite birds. Cocky, arrogant bastards, but you've got to admire their resourcefulness.

----------


## Dougal

I had a powercut this evening and when I went outside for something I noticed a shadow go past me when I went back into the house. I thought it was just a moth but soon realised it was too fast for that.

I set the camera focus to 3m and held a torch in one hand and the camera with the shutter primed in the other. I took half a dozen shots but this was the only one that came out OK.

Don't bother telling me the tiles are crap - I didn't choose them.

----------


## dirtydog

Your tiles aint very nice btw, cant beat your bat picture, or is it a vampire, but I got a nice picture of a Pattaya long haired rat, these are very popular in Pattaya and Jomtien, also in Nan I believe they are considered an exotic meal by the local German expat population.



This one is a fine example and will probably be lovingly cared for for another month or 2 till the Thai owner realises that dogs piss and shite all the time, at this time it will probably be sent upto the village and live with the families collection of Soi dogs where it will become an object of ridicule by the proper dogs.

----------


## nedwalk

grest shot of the wee bat dougal..i,ll show it to the missus,she,ll be on a high all night!!!we got heaps here as well.. i leave the bak light on for the bugs and get a great show!!

----------


## dirtydog

Well my birds are back, I am assuming these are the original ones, so of course stupidly I have been giving them food again on the balconey when I get up in the morning, now my normal morning ritual is to get up, should mention that I sleep naked, yes I realise that maybe a horrendous thought to some of you, go and open the curtains and see what the weather is like, turn on the kettle etc, obviously I have dark glass so the people across the road don't have to see me wandering around naked, the trouble is the birds can see I have opened the curtains, so now they keep flying into the glass to attract my attention or tapping on it with their beaks, this is actually becoming a bit of a pain, also as I will only give them one lot of food perday they now spend half their day flying in and out of the room  :Sad:

----------


## good2bhappy

next door I have a 2 metre monitor!
It replaced the king Cobra, a god swap IMO.

----------


## gusG

The pink tiles are lovely!

----------


## sabang

The gardeners here quite regularly put traps down in the canal pond to catch some fish, but they weren't expecting to gatch this critter- a water monitor.







Amazingly, this one wasn't destined for the pot- he let him go. Unlike the six foot rat snake they caught six months back, unfortunately didn't get photoes of that one.

----------


## dirtydog

Well the 2 mynah birds had another baby a few weeks ago, he first visited me a couple of weeks ago and the parents were lovingly feeding it, it seems they only do that for the first week they can fly and then they start attacking it all the time to get rid of it, he also hasn't learnt how to make a nest  :Sad:  the last couple of days the parents have been attacking the baby bird whilst carrying bits of twigs and that to give him some idea of what he has to do, this one isn't too bright and if the parents are not here he just spends his time resting on my balconey or trying to sneak into the room to find food, I may build some nesting boxes to stick up on the roof tomorrow  :Sad:

----------


## blackgang

Good thread DOG, OH and by the way, you are damn near all heart ain't ya.

----------


## dirtydog

Just thought I would put in a quick picture of my girlfriends gay dog.

----------


## dirtydog

My girlfriend has been going on about these baby pigs down near the Sugar Hut on the way to Pattaya, now remember this is like a major main road and they got wild pigs living there on a tiny bit of wasteland on the loose.

This is big momma pig and some baby piggies, she had 9 in all.



I shall probably send this picture to that Australian judge, these piglets are simulating sex and are only a month oe so old, I feel sure that it must be illegal.



This is daddy pig and his small wife, she is pregnant.



The _owner_/guy who sells old whisky bottles full of petrol is selling the baby piglets for 700baht each, I think for 700baht it would be worth watching him trying to take one of the piglets from the parents  :Smile: 



As you can see in this picture of Pattaya which is a world class tourist destination the wasteland is basically a rubbish dump.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^^
jesus.

does that thing live with you?

----------


## kingwilly

> So what animals have you got in your town?


none after yesterday.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> none after yesterday.


what does that mean?

----------


## kingwilly

> Quote: Originally Posted by kingwilly none after yesterday. what does that mean?


https://teakdoor.com/indonesian-trave...indonesia.html

except the thread innit as interesting as I hoped since the selfish bastards didnt kill all the animals where i thought they were going to.

----------


## Bill Donnell

I have often wondered why there are so many dogs in my village. The Thais don't seem to treat them as pets. Only kick at them when they get in the way.

Two packs live at each end of the street. The East side gang and the West side gang. From time to time one gang leaves their hood and goes for a rumble with the other gang. If one ends up in the wrong hood, he gets badly mauled. Looks like New York gangs except they haven't learned graffiti. Presently using dog pee instead.

----------


## dirtydog

I took this picture a couple of days ago at the traffic lights of 3rd Road and South Pattaya Road, the parrot isn't chained up in anyway and they zoomed off on the bike as soon as the lights changed.

----------


## dirtydog

This dog lives in my local 7 11 stockroom, he probably doesn't shit or piss in there too often as they sometimes take him out for walks, this is how they dree him up though, not sure why the swimming goggles as its quite a way to the beach in Jomtien.



Here he is in his _home_.

----------


## mtone9317

We raised three pigs last summer. Best pork I've eaten since I was a boy on my Grandfathers farm for the summer. My 8 year old refused to eat the finished product. She said,"Why did you have to kill Freddy?" We told her not to name the pigs. Kids...what can you say?





Going a bit further down the Soi is land that has been made ready for developing, but they still got bloody buffalos on it.



So what animals have you got in your town?[/quote]

----------


## dirtydog

Well I was out on the bike today in Jomtien and come across a rare blue striped dog.





She had recently had 5 puppies, luckily 3 were black so the stripes don't show.





Wonder if this would be classed as cruelty in the UK, you never know maybe the dogs enjoy it.

----------


## OhOh

> Well I finaly got the rat, as you can see he is a fine specimen with lovely healthy fur due to his vitamin enriched diet of dry dog food, obviously he is quite dead now so probably not as healthy as he wished to be.


This should be moved to the Issan Food Thread

----------

